# 2003 Altima SE - dashboard sloshing sound



## italiano (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a 2003 2.5 SE Altima w/ about 38k. After I run my AC, I hear a sloshing sound coming from the dashboard on the passangers side. Any thoughts? Is this actually an AC related issue? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Someone else had a similar issue with a clog in the line. I would take it to the dealer before it starts to leak into the passenger compartment.


----------

